# Dublin Postal Codes



## jennying (10 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know when I can get a detailed map of the postal districts in Dublin.  All I can find are very general maps.  I am trying to find out where the boundary between Milltown Dublin 6 and Milltown Dublin 14 lies.

Jenny


----------



## adm1 (10 Oct 2006)

As far as i know anything on the ranelagh side of the dodder is Dublin 6.  anything on the dundrum side is dublin 14.


----------



## southsideboy (10 Oct 2006)

I think adm1 is right. AFAIK all the old council houses e.g. Saint Galls, Columbanus etc. are Dublin 14 as are Churchfields, Thorncliffe and Bankside Cottages. Other side of the Dodder e.g. Mount Saint Annes, Abbeyfield, Glenmalure, Ramleh Park are Dublin 6.


----------



## N.I.H (10 Oct 2006)

Its all moot as they are going to be changed soon anyway.


----------



## hansov (10 Oct 2006)

N.I.H said:


> Its all moot as they are going to be changed soon anyway.


 Don't leave us in suspense - Like to tell us more?


----------



## gianni (10 Oct 2006)

I presume NIH is referring to Minister Dempseys plan to introduce US/UK style ZIP codes..

We will lose all of our Dublin 4 /6 / 15 suffixes and will instead have something along the lines of  DB 0047 or such like....


----------



## N.I.H (10 Oct 2006)

*Dempsey announces programme to introduce postcodes in Ireland by 1st January 2008*

*“Consumers, businesses and public services to benefit” “Project Managers to be appointed to design postcodes” *

*Dublin 23 May 2005 *

The Minister for Communications, Marine and Natural Resources, Noel Dempsey T.D., has today announced that postcodes will be introduced in Ireland by 1st January 2008.
“We are one of the only developed countries in the world that doesn’t have a postcode. When I took office I asked my officials to set up an expert Working Group to undertake a full examination of the issue and to report back to me,” said Minister Dempsey.
“The Working Group identified substantial benefits to be gained by the introduction of a postcode, not just to improve the quality of postal services but also to facilitate public utilities and business in accurately identifying their customers. In particular, it is planned to overcome the problem of identifying the estimated 40% of addresses in Ireland that are not unique,” said Minister Dempsey.
“A postcode is a vital piece of infrastructure for a modern developed economy. Without an effective postcode in Ireland, there is a real danger that not only postal operators, but also consumers, business and public services will be at a disadvantage compared to our EU partners. This Fianna Fáil led Government is committed to redressing this situation,” he added.
To advance the project, the Minister will shortly appoint a National Postcode Project Management Board, which will represent stakeholders. The Minister has asked the Chairperson of ComReg, Isolde Goggin, to appoint Project Managers with the necessary technical expertise to design a suitable postcode and to subject it to a full cost benefit analysis. The Project Managers will report to the Project Board.
Work on the design of the project, which is expected to take about six months to complete, will get underway following a tendering process to select the Project Managers.


----------



## N.I.H (10 Oct 2006)

gianni said:


> I presume NIH is referring to Minister Dempseys plan to introduce US/UK style ZIP codes..
> 
> We will lose all of our Dublin 4 /6 / 15 suffixes and will instead have something along the lines of DB 0047 or such like....


 
Correctomundo !!!!


----------



## gianni (10 Oct 2006)

Sorry, should have tagged on this URL to the last post

[broken link removed]


----------



## gianni (10 Oct 2006)

Woah... NIH steals my thunder!!

I should really learn to post quicker!


----------



## southsideboy (10 Oct 2006)

N.I.H said:


> Its all moot as they are going to be changed soon anyway.


 
Haven't they (wisely) decided to leave Dublin postcodes as they are though? I think that the latest decision is that Dublin postcodes are staying the same and new ones are being introduced elsewhere.


----------



## asterix (10 Oct 2006)

Why "wisely"?  Afraid your address will be devalued?  I assume you mean it would be a vote loser..guess it depends on how much D4,6 and 6W mean to the government  From memory, D6W was established as a response to the consternation amongst resident of that area when there was an attempt to cede the area from D6


----------



## aonfocaleile (11 Oct 2006)

asterix said:


> From memory, D6W was established as a response to the consternation amongst resident of that area when there was an attempt to cede the area from D6


 
Incorrect - The majority of what is now D6W was originally part of Dublin 12 which, due to lots of development at the time, was growing and growing. An Post decided to split the D12 region and rather than leaving one half as D12 and the calling the other D26 which would've been misleading in terms of distance, they opted for D6W.I am sure there were a number of people who objected to D26 for snobbery reasons but that wasn't the deciding factor.

OP - have you tried contacting An Post re boundary described in your post?


----------

